# The NOT Hot Boy Thread!



## Buffie (Jun 25, 2008)

Because there is obviously some very strange vibes in the universe today, so why the fuck not? Y'know... screw it. Really, why not? 

I now give you, Pete Doherty complete with beige teeth, transmission fluid slime hair, meth sores, and more likely than not, a raging case of B.O.

Enjoy folks. 

View attachment 0219_doherty_ramey.jpg


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 25, 2008)

lol, I'll have to think on this. Can't wait to come up with some


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 26, 2008)

fuckin' finally. 

Clint Howard for the effin' win. 







any resemblance to persons living or dead on Dimensions is purely coincidental and furthermore, you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 26, 2008)

shane mcgowan.

hes an amazing songwriter, and i absolutely LOVE The Pogues, but... yikes!


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 26, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> shane mcgowan.
> 
> hes an amazing songwriter, and i absolutely LOVE The Pogues, but... yikes!



Have you even noticed that he sounds like Dr. Teeth from the Muppets when he sings?


----------



## Suze (Jun 26, 2008)

just...no. 

View attachment perez-hilton-pimples.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jun 26, 2008)

SHIT A COW! Now I truly know what it means to bust a gut from laughing too hard. I really do think I may have burst open my incision. 

BGB, quote of the day goes to you with "Clint Howard for the effin' win."

GWARrior, that is a veritable goldmine of NOT Hot. Omg.

Alrighty Kendra and mszwebs, pony up.  Ya gotta pay to play. LOL

Let me preface this thread now, though... From the Subway School of Reasoning, we have learned that it is alright to poke someone in their ribs as long as it's funny and a focus group agrees. As evidenced by my gasping for breath from hysterical laughter, we have established that this is in fact funny. And I hereby designate you people as my focus group and by your participation in this thread you submit to agreement in the funny-ness, thus making this a non-offensive and forgive-able offense if we do indeed offend. However, we already know that the Hot Boy Thread itself was an accidental act of offending, and since THIS thread is the *opposite* of the Hot Boy Thread, it is thereby the opposite of offensive. And for that, you are welcome. No, I insisit.

Disclaimer:
An appearance in this thread is in no way a comment on one's character or talents. It is merely an expression of opinions about your fugly mug.

Ladies and gentlemen... Lars Ulrich. 

View attachment LARS-ULRICH1.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jun 26, 2008)

nuff said. (sorry fans) 

View attachment marilyn-manson.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jun 26, 2008)

Susie you're kicking ass. WTG!

In fact, I see your Marilyn Manson and raise you a Paul from the Wonder Years. 

View attachment wonder_paul.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2008)

In more ways than one...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> nuff said. (sorry fans)








OMG
PAUL
IS
MARIYLN
MANSON
WELL
NOT
REALLY
BUT
THEY
ARE
BOTH
ROFL
FUGLY
BUT
MAYBE
ONLY
NEXT
TO
FRED
SAVAGE






See. That is why he hung out with Paul. The comparison look for when the ladies were around.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 26, 2008)

Fuck mother fuck. BGB... you steals my thunder. Darn you. 

For that, I punish you with some Tom Petty. 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't believe you would even think about bringing Tom Petty into this...
Just for that, I raise you Devin Townsend






Love the song-writing and lyrics, but goodness...


----------



## Buffie (Jun 26, 2008)

Daaaaamn, Chimpi. That's scary.

But not *this* scary... 

View attachment Burger King.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2008)

View attachment 1998_gummo_soundtrack.jpg




:blink:


----------



## Buffie (Jun 26, 2008)

What the hell IS that Swamtoad? Eww.

I'm gonna throw down some double ugg.

Hulk and Nick Hogan ne Bollea. Fugly inside and out. 

View attachment hulk-and-nick-hogan.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 26, 2008)

The Emperor Domitian. His hair is especially fugly.


----------



## olwen (Jun 26, 2008)

Emperor Domitian? How obscure. Fasc, you win the first ever official _Dims Unofficial Dennis Miller Most Obscure Reference Award_. Congrats.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 26, 2008)

olwen said:


> Emperor Domitian? How obscure. Fasc, you win the first ever official _Dims Unofficial Dennis Miller Most Obscure Reference Award_. Congrats.



Obscure, maybe. Un-hot, _definitely_!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 26, 2008)

View attachment 44741


I need a hug now.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 26, 2008)

Lemmy





Hahaha, Le God was such a homely looking bastard.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 26, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> shane mcgowan.
> 
> hes an amazing songwriter, and i absolutely LOVE The Pogues, but... yikes!




This one makes me want to never drink again.



CAMellie said:


> View attachment 44741
> 
> 
> I need a hug now.



And THIS one makes me never want to sleep again for fear of the nightmares I will have.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 26, 2008)

The obvious:





Sorry, but I think he's hideous:





Not a guy, but I thought I'd throw her in as a bonus:

*Jocelyn Wildenstein (wife of billionaire international art dealer Alec Wildenstein.) after $4 mil worth of plastic surgery:
*


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jun 26, 2008)

BWAAAHHHHH HAHAHHAHAHA This thread delivers!!


----------



## Red (Jun 26, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Lemmy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, Le Tissier kind of grew into his face eventually, he's one of those dudes who looks better with age, he's just always had the face of a 45 year old mechanic from Essex.


----------



## tattooU (Jun 26, 2008)

This thread is equally hilarious and terrifying.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 26, 2008)

you get the idea. 
i'd do more but the google searches make me want to claw my own eyes out.


----------



## Red (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, I am so gonna get beaten up for this but you know, I have just _never ever_ fancied this dude. He's just _too pretty_ in an ugly sort of way, and lately he's been looking a little mannequinesque...ick



Waxy skin, the possiblity of 'work' done, Angelina sucking all the lifeforce from him? I'm not sure, but something just aint right.


View attachment 44742


----------



## Miss Liz (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's another one for the just say no group 

View attachment howard stern.jpg


----------



## Ivy (Jun 26, 2008)

so not attractive.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 26, 2008)

Red said:


> Awww, Le Tissier kind of grew into his face eventually, he's one of those dudes who looks better with age, he's just always had the face of a 45 year old mechanic from Essex.



This is true, there were several more recent pictures where he almost looked attractive on google images, I was looking for vintage Sloth from the _Goonies _Le Tissier.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 26, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> In more ways than one...



Jeeezuz Chimpi are you trying to give me nightmares


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 26, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Daaaaamn, Chimpi. That's scary.
> 
> But not *this* scary...



another one that scares the shit out of me. And you beat me to the punchline with Hulk Hogan


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 26, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> shane mcgowan.
> 
> hes an amazing songwriter, and i absolutely LOVE The Pogues, but... yikes!



I've been wracking my brain trying to come up with a not hot guy to add...but there is just NO way to top this little gold nugget you came up with. It is not just "not hot" but utterly terrifying.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 44741
> 
> 
> I need a hug now.



CAMellie, have you seen Carrot Top lately? He has changed his image. Bulked up. Gotten huge!

Picture from http://www.t-nation.com/tmagnum/readTopic.do?id=738752


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 26, 2008)

Something about this guy has always freaked me out. A little too much plastic surgery maybe. 

View attachment john.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 26, 2008)

Oooh Red, not Brad Pitt! How could you? Lol!

Very not hot, this one:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll totally take Carrot Top and Steven Tyler off your hands. Just sayin'.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 26, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> The Emperor Domitian. His hair is especially fugly.



Well shit, Fasc, if we're going old school, there can be but one:

King Charles II of Spain... poster boy of Habsburg inbreeding.


----------



## olwen (Jun 26, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> The obvious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JoyJoy for the win. GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLLLLL!


----------



## imfree (Jun 26, 2008)

I kinda' like the Aqualung look, LOL.
(hahaha!, I'm nowhere near as 
miserable as I look in the picture.)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 26, 2008)

Ivy said:


> so not attractive.



Oh and I was all standing in line reading this "how to get a body like Mario Lopez article" it's like, hm, let me see.

1. Get 10 personal trainers.
2. Quit job.
3. Hate on preppies.
4. Have Jessie from Saved By The Bell chase you with broomstick shouting "I'm so excited, I'm so excited"
5. I don't care what you do now, you'll always be AC Slater (not a diet tip)

Okay, I will admit, this is incredibly awesome, but still, I hate Mario Lopez.






Right, so, now my entry.

I don't know if I'd say he was straight up hideous, but for looking incredibly stupid the most often, I give you Nicholas Cage, my 1,400 post.






Everytime I see him I get this song playing in my head. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgz-K5UG2lU


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> CAMellie, have you seen Carrot Top lately? He has changed his image. Bulked up. Gotten huge!
> 
> Picture from http://www.t-nation.com/tmagnum/readTopic.do?id=738752



OH FOR THE LOVE OF EVERYTHING....I'M BLIND!!!!!!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think Stephen Tyler is that bad. Though, when you sandwich ANYONE between those monstrosities, they look hot.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> CAMellie, have you seen Carrot Top lately? He has changed his image. Bulked up. Gotten huge!
> 
> Picture from http://www.t-nation.com/tmagnum/readTopic.do?id=738752



Ok- there are so many things wrong with that picture... but what horrifies me the most is the absolute lack of pigmentation in his nipples! What? :shocked:


----------



## Red (Jun 26, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Ok- there are so many things wrong with that picture... but what horrifies me the most is the absolute lack of pigmentation in his nipples! What? :shocked:



Heh, what horrifies me is that you managed to look at it long enough to notice and that you made me go back and check. Damn you woman!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 26, 2008)

I've always found something about Carrot Top strangely alluring....perhaps it's his....eyeliner....

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid353549946/bctid416331577


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 26, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I've always found something about Carrot Top strangely alluring....perhaps it's his....eyeliner....
> 
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid353549946/bctid416331577



You are evil...and must be stopped. :blink:


----------



## Ashlynne (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 26, 2008)

Quick question - How come this thread is OK and it's OK to make fun of ugly celebrity men but when I post a picture of Bridgit Bardow and said how old she looked I got my ass handed to me??? Ya know - just wondering. Since I was called a hypocrit in that thread - I see some hypocrits here. 

(not meant for you Buffy cause you're my favorite Big Boob Babe):wubu:


----------



## Tooz (Jun 26, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


>



Okay, that actually scares me to look at. I really can't comment on the person's looks-- you can't TELL what s/he looks like underneath all those...piercings...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 26, 2008)

Buffie said:


> What the hell IS that Swamtoad? Eww.
> 
> I'm gonna throw down some double ugg.
> 
> Hulk and Nick Hogan ne Bollea. Fugly inside and out.



HOT DAMN! I can't find the hilarious video Hulk Hogan did during his WCW days in which he stuck his hand in a fountain & screamed "GAH!!! IT'S NOT HOT!!!". The funniest & most bizarre piece of wrestling footage that didn't feature Scott Steiner...

Damn shame, damn shame...


----------



## Suze (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone remember Hobie from Baywatch?

WTF happened






View attachment tn2_jeremy_jackson.jpg


----------



## Red (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Quick question - How come this thread is OK and it's OK to make fun of ugly celebrity men but when I post a picture of Bridgit Bardow and said how old she looked I got my ass handed to me??? Ya know - just wondering. Since I was called a hypocrit in that thread - I see some hypocrits here.
> 
> (not meant for you Buffy cause you're my favorite Big Boob Babe):wubu:





How can you ask this question without including Buffie? If what we're doing in this thread is wrong in your eyes, isn't your quote excluding Buffie just because she's ...your favourite... a hypocritical act in itself?


----------



## Red (Jun 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Anyone remember Hobie from Baywatch?
> 
> WTF happened



Eeeew, eyebrow threading_ and_ a mullet, so not tasty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to say that Mickey Roarke is the one that give me the bejebuses!
That is one scary looking man cleaned up! 

View attachment mickey-rourke-facelift.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 26, 2008)

Red said:


> How can you ask this question without including Buffie? If what we're doing in this thread is wrong in your eyes, isn't your quote excluding Buffie just because she's ...your favourite... a hypocritical act in itself?



No because she didn't participate in the cluster fuck the thread I started was. And it's favortism, not hypocrisy.

Hypocrisy is yelling at me for starting the other thread and then thinking this one is OK. You know who you are I don't have to name names.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 44741
> 
> 
> I need a hug now.


is that really a man?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 26, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> is that really a man?



They claim "he" is...I'm not so sure.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Quick question - How come this thread is OK and it's OK to make fun of ugly celebrity men but when I post a picture of Bridgit Bardow and said how old she looked I got my ass handed to me??? Ya know - just wondering. Since I was called a hypocrit in that thread - I see some hypocrits here.
> 
> (not meant for you Buffy cause you're my favorite Big Boob Babe):wubu:



Sandie, I get your point ... but there were only a few people who participated in that thread, and are now posting pics in this one. I think that most people didn't object to your initial post (not speaking for everyone here, but just in reviewing that thread, it seems that only a few people were actually offended by the subject matter). I think that the conversation just took on a life of its own, as is apt to happen around here, and what was initially a post about how old and awful Bardot looked turned into commentary about how women feel pressured to look youthful, no matter what their age. 

I can absolutely understand why you feel as you do, though. I thought the same thing myself, when I first saw your question. Made me cringe that I was laughing at some of these awful pics.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 26, 2008)

I dont know how they found THREE houses full of women to fight over this man 

View attachment flavor.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Quick question - How come this thread is OK and it's OK to make fun of ugly celebrity men but when I post a picture of Bridgit Bardow and said how old she looked I got my ass handed to me??? Ya know - just wondering. Since I was called a hypocrit in that thread - I see some hypocrits here.
> 
> (not meant for you Buffy cause you're my favorite Big Boob Babe):wubu:





moore2me said:


> CAMellie, have you seen Carrot Top lately? He has changed his image. Bulked up. Gotten huge!
> 
> Picture from http://www.t-nation.com/tmagnum/readTopic.do?id=738752



Sandie,

I cannot speak for anyone but myself, but I did not criticize Mr. Carrot Top - just stated recent facts. As to Ms. Bardot, I stated my best guess that her proclivity to show off her fantastic body when she was young probably exposed her to excessive harmful sun radiation and caused a lot of the skin wrinkles you see on her face today.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 26, 2008)

What? Page four and no Busey?


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 26, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Ok- there are so many things wrong with that picture... but what horrifies me the most is the absolute lack of pigmentation in his nipples! What? :shocked:



The bod looks hot enough. But given that his _normal_ face looks he's permanently in the throes of a nasty orgasm, I would be afraid to look at his Medusa-like countenance while we were actually _in flagrante delito_, for fear of being turned to liquid stone in an instant. Can you imagine that face grimacing in even greater ecstasy?


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> The obvious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, that just ain't right


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> shane mcgowan.
> 
> hes an amazing songwriter, and i absolutely LOVE The Pogues, but... yikes!



It's a good thing The Pogues are a very cool band. I guess it's true what they say, ugly dudes make great songwriters. Shane, keep on drinkin', I understand.


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2008)

Stevo's in no danger of sleeping alone, but I totally don't see anything in this guy...


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Always found him entertaining but...sheesh...


----------



## furious styles (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm taking it to sports and going with Don Mossi, the handsomest ballplayer to ever take the mound. With his staggeringly good looks and precise control, he picked up 101 wins and 50 saves in a storied major league career. A wall eye, no jawline, a large bent schnoz, and ears like sails, he truly had all the tools. I love the guy.






It is of note that he was only 34 at the time this picture was taken. If only we could all age so gracefully.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

I see your Don Mossi....and I raise you....






Rod Beck......(R.I.P.)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 27, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I dont know how they found THREE houses full of women to fight over this man



Kendra, I know - the women were fighting over his jewelry. Nice rings !!!(And probably more precious metal in the grillwork too.)
To quote Marilyn Monroe, "Diamonds are a girl's best friend." 

View attachment flavor.jpg


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> nuff said. (sorry fans)




maybe its just me..but I think Marilyn Manson is hot in his own right  just my opinion  not a fan of his music tho


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 27, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 44741
> 
> 
> I need a hug now.



hahahahahaha a lot of the pics before you are hella scary..but carrot top? hes just wrong LOL


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 27, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I dont know how they found THREE houses full of women to fight over this man



It has to be the helmet. I wish I had a helmet like that


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 27, 2008)

page four and no dustin diamond aka screech from saved by the bell yet??por shame you guys!!! LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

Buffie said:


> What the hell IS that Swamptoad? Eww.
> 
> I'm gonna throw down some double ugg.
> 
> Hulk and Nick Hogan ne Bollea. Fugly inside and out.




Buffie, thats a movie. Very bizarre movie. And that dude is.


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Fuck mother fuck. BGB... you steals my thunder. Darn you.
> 
> For that, I punish you with some Tom Petty.



I believe I'd back down if I saw a mug
like that in real-life.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 27, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


>



omg.  

I just ran to my happy place for comfort and protection, but there was a sign on the door that said it wouldn't be open until this pic and that face are completely removed for all existence.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 27, 2008)

Friday said:


> Stevo's in no danger of sleeping alone, but I totally don't see anything in this guy...



Oh WOW!!! For years I've been thinking Justin's been playing some Jedi mind trick on us to convince the world he and that block head of his are cute/handsome! I just never saw the attraction. But a bit of good news is he finally retired that idiotic whiteboy/ebonics hip-hop speak of his.

PS: I'm so very glad the boring PC patrol didn't invade this thread to tell us how wrong it is to "make fun" of celebrities.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 27, 2008)

And while we're here, do you think Justin and Knucklehead Smiff are blood relatives? Aside from the obvious resemblence, they both have heads of cheap hollow pine.

View attachment justin.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2008)

I think Justin is adorable


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> *Jocelyn Wildenstein (wife of billionaire international art dealer Alec Wildenstein.) after $4 mil worth of plastic surgery:
> *



I have no idea what her "before" was like, but obviously a lot of work and craftsmanship went into this. Gotta give them an "eh?" for effort.

Just imagine that lucky billionaire who gets to see that every night.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a quick comparison...


----------



## furious styles (Jun 27, 2008)

The husband is actually dead now. She has a long and bizarre story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jocelyn_Wildenstein


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Here's a quick comparison...



Its just so sad


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 27, 2008)

I was ok till i saw the deep brown/beige divots in her face. She looks like a demented Julie Newmar.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 27, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I was ok till i saw the deep brown/beige divots in her face. She looks like a demented Julie Newmar.



And what is scary is she actually paid big money to look like this.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

Someone hold me, this thread has too much ugly, SHE CANT TAKE MUCH MORE!
Now to add to the mix:
Oprah, why did you unleash this monster on society?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, and only speaking for the physical appearance, I think Dr. Phil is a pretty good looking dude.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Unfortunately, and only speaking for the physical appearance, I think Dr. Phil is a pretty good looking dude.



Oh...we're not counting personality/bad advice in it too?
whops

*In that Southern drawl that haunts me in my nightmares* Now, free, you need to take a good look inside yourself and find how you can learn to follow directions and ultimately become a better you, follow me?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 27, 2008)

C-3P0 had R2-D2, Abbott had Costello, Lennon had McCartney, and now this thread has its own counterpart!
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42995
Tired of lookin at all the Dims beauties? Want some ugly girl action? Come on over to the NOT Hot Girl Thread!


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 27, 2008)

hmmm think that SNL cast member Will Forte could've been in that family tree? 




Fascinita said:


> The Emperor Domitian. His hair is especially fugly.



View attachment Will.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

My retnas will never be the same


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> My retnas will never be the same




HEY HEY HEY!!!!


I will have you know....HE made the hot boy thread....





I posted him myself


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2008)

Behold, and be hold-in you retinas.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 28, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Well shit, Fasc, if we're going old school, there can be but one:
> 
> King Charles II of Spain... poster boy of Habsburg inbreeding.


 
EEEEEEEK!!!!!!!:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 28, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> hmmm think that SNL cast member Will Forte could've been in that family tree?



thats too funny


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 28, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> My retnas will never be the same



Hey, I was gonna put up Steve Buscemi!
He is a good actor though.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

Chimpi said:


>



lol!  .......


the character is questionable ..... hehehe

but an actress (comedienne) plays Pat ... and you probably already knew this. :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 28, 2008)

Yuck!


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 28, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yuck!



Yeah but he's got a really big head


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 28, 2008)

The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 28, 2008)

lmao..that is all



vardon_grip said:


> The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I think Justin is adorable



I do too! I saw him on Oprah and he was so sweet and soft-spoken. He has that boyish look and is very charming.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 30, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> C-3P0 had R2-D2, Abbott had Costello, Lennon had McCartney, and now this thread has its own counterpart!
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42995
> Tired of lookin at all the Dims beauties? Want some ugly girl action? Come on over to the NOT Hot Girl Thread!



I should spank you for pimping your cheap shiny plastic wares on my luxury thread. Huff!



... As we were.

I don't know how this was ever considered the "good looking" one from the Sopranos. He looks like a human ferret hybrid to me. 

View attachment michael.imperioli.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jun 30, 2008)

Y'know what this thread needs? Some Bonaduce.

C'mon get uuuuglyyyyy... 

View attachment danny_interview.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 30, 2008)

........................ 

View attachment Zan soot faced.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jul 1, 2008)

Stop that Zandoz. You don't belong here.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 1, 2008)

bruce jenner is possibly the creepiest dude ever.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 1, 2008)

bump so mergirl can complain, possibly rant


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> bump so mergirl can complain, possibly rant


Thanks wagglemire!! pish energy sapping and negative..everyone is beautiful,,blah blah ..how would you like it if a new person came on here posting pics of fat guys saying they were ugs.. blah blah..
i said this all before on the "not hot girls" thred.. i feel the same about this one!
Everyone is beautiful.. even you waggy! lmao

xxmer


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 1, 2008)

Friday said:


> Stop that Zandoz. You don't belong here.



I was here before here was here, ya hear. LOL


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jul 1, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Always found him entertaining but...sheesh...


Kamala used to wear alot of make-up, so I'm not sure he counts.
When talking ugly wrestlers, one cannot avoid the horror of SNITSKY!!!





No make-up needed!


----------



## DenverBHM (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont care if he's got a long tongue 

View attachment gene.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 7, 2008)

I present...

Vincent Schiavelli.

The man forged a lucrative acting career out of being decidedly NOT hot, and I, for one, salute him!


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 7, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> shane mcgowan.
> 
> hes an amazing songwriter, and i absolutely LOVE The Pogues, but... yikes!



Shane McGowan -

Completely unsurprised that he's lost all his teeth...

Thoroughly surprised that he's still ALIVE.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 7, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yuck!



Damn!!! I hope his Mother hugged him a lot.


----------

